# Snow flower petal soup From China



## chinese-chef (Apr 13, 2008)

[raw material] egg white, chicken piece, bamboo shoots piece, fish fillet, ham end.
[seasoning selects] salt, monosodium glutamate, yellow wine, soup stock.
[manufacture and edible process]
(1) makes into the egg white the egg to soak sticks, puts in the bountiful boiling water in the pot, after treating the water boils again, fishes the egg to soak sticks.in the
(2) pot puts in the soup stock, joins the seasoning, after boiling, the chicken piece, the bamboo shoots piece, the fish fillet puts, after treating, pours into the pot, above will then soak sticks puts, removes the ham end namely to become. end product characteristic: Fresh fragrant light.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks interesting, although I'd avoid the MSG, either entirely or by substituting a little Maggi. I'm not sure if I've got it though. 

Using basic principles of Chinese cooking, soup making, and the idiot hope I'm reading this correctly: 

The cook separates two or three eggs, and beats the egg whites until foamy. (S)He then drops several tea-spoonfuls into a pot of boiling water. The drops (quickly) form "snow flower petals," and are removed and reserved (possibly in cold water). The process is repeated until all the egg whites are cooked.

Then about 2 quarts of stock (possibly dashi? possibly pork bone? possibly pork/chicken, possibly chicken?) are heated to the boil. The remaining ingredients (which include a large piece of chicken such as a breast or thigh, and a ham-hock) are added to the pot, reserving the fish fillet and the "flower petals." The heat is reduced to a simmer and allowed to become a soup -- which occurs when the chicken is cooked through. (Note, Chinese soups do not require long simmering but come together relatively quickly). The chicken is removed, allowed to cool, stripped from the bone, and returned to the pot. When the chicken is added, so is the fish fillet. When the fish fillet is cooked through (2 or 3 minutes at most), the soup taken off the heat, the ham hock removed, the "flower petals" are added; and the soup is plated and served.

That's got to be close at least,
BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know. Take a look at the site in his sig. It's unintelligible. Almost like that psuedo text some spambots generate so you can't filter them easily.

Phil


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Bot or not, a chicken-fish soup with white egg-flowers (snow flowers) looked interesting. It was a fun cooking exercise to make sense of the babble-fish translation, and a Snow Flower Chicken-Fish soup looked interesting. The soup is not at all atypical of Chinese food. From China. As eaten by Chinese people. 

Anyway, I thought it might be fun, informative and horizon expanding for the group. Know what I mean?

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I would have guessed the recipe be based on Snow Fungus rather than beaten egg as far as what it might really be.

Phil


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Could be, but I didn't see snow fungus on the ingredient list. FWIW, "flower" in Chinese soups refers to egg drops -- just like stracciatella in Italian soups.

But as they say in Huangpu, quien sabe?
BDL


----------

